# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Общие вопросы

## Sorm

Доброго времени суток. Дело в общем вот какое. В детстве собирал модели на таком же уровне (детском). Вот решил попробовать по сложнее. Прикупил модельку от Revell - F16B, почитал инструкцию и возникло несколько вопросов:
1. Прозвучало, что детали надо обмыть мягким моющим средством! Мыть или не мыть, а если мыть то чем?
2. Чем зачищяется облой - какой то специальной шкуркой, или....?
3.Общие принципы и этапы подскажите.
Вопросы конечно детские, но хочется попробывать сделать хорошо.
Помогите, а?

----------


## Anonymous

http://gallery.rumodelism.com/faq/

Да и вообще не помешают вот эти ресурсы:
www.rumodelism.com
http://vif2ne.ru/smf/forum/0/0.htm

----------


## Мелихов Александр

1. Мыть имелось ввиду обезжирить, так как при штамповании пластмассы в пресс-формах присутствует нечто типа талька для быстрого отделения готовой детали от формы, а потом она проходит через массу рук до вас, представьте соответствующее количество жира на ней и качество окраски соответственно...
2. Шкурка специальной быть не может - обычная, от мелкозернистых до нулёвки, определяется величиной облоя и величиной ваших "туда-сюдательных" усилий при нажиме.
3. Удачи !

----------


## Д.Срибный

1. Для чего промывать детали - уже сказали. Я делаю это так - наливаю в тазик теплой воды, заливаю туда жидкого средства для стирки (можно просто насыпать стиральный порошок), так, чтобы получился насыщенный раствор, и кладу туда литники целиком. После того как они там полежат и раствор выест весь жир - промываю все в чистой воде и сушу на бумажном полотенце. После этого и склейка и покраска будет без проблем.
2. Облой обычно можно срезать острым модельным ножом, после чего зачистить неровности мелкой шкуркой. Лучше пользоваться "мокрой" - т.е. водоустойчивой шкуркой - ее можно потом помыть, да и вообще шкурить лучше мокрой шкуркой - тогда пыль не летит и поверхность получается ровнее.
3. Общие принципы... Ну тут писать можно много... Лучше задавайте конкретные вопросы :-)

Как самые общие - можно назвать следующие. Покупая модель, изучите всю доступную информацию о прототипе и о модели. Найдите книги, чертежи, фотографии прототипа. Выберите лучший из доступных набор. Возможно, Вы захотите использовать афтермаркет - наборы дополнтельных деталей улучшающие модель. Оцените, какие доработки потребуется сделать, чтобы модель походила на прототип. Спланируйте последовательность сборки и покраски. Помните, что многие детали легче покрасить до сборки :-)
Мелкие детали удобнее красить кисточкой, крупные - аэрографом. 
Вообще покраска - один из самых важных этапов. Прекрасно собранную модель можно загубить неудачной покраской и наоборот.
Заведите себе набор инструментов и химикатов :-)
Ну и т.д. и т.п. И не стесняйтесь спрашивать! Все когда-то начинали с нуля.

Ну и добавлю еще один линк:
http://modelism.airforce.ru/index.htm

----------


## Sorm

Большое всем спасибо! Немного понял, но это только начало.
Буду еще спрашивать  :D

----------


## Sorm

Еще раз доброго времени суток!
Я тут поизучал материалы, вышеуказанную модель.... и че то меня гложет сомнение в своих способностях...
Как думаете, может есть смысл на первый раз взять че нить по проще.... и потренироваться?(ну "Звезду" какую нить?)
Че посоветуете? :)

----------


## Котков Андрей

На мой взляд не стоит бояться замахнуться на "Вильяма, нашего понимаете Шекспира". Ревельная спарка есть у меня, модель вполне хорошая и несложная в общем. 

   А начинать с моделей заранее имеющих трудности в сборке (хотя Звезде Звезда подчастую рознь) - это только усложнять себе жизнь. 
Пусть у вас с первого раза получится не все, что хотелось, но зато вы не будете отвлекаться на всякие ненужные проблемы типа нестыковки деталей, невнятных инструкций и тому подобного.

Так что выбор ваш F-16B в целом очень даже ничего.

----------


## R&R

Здраствуйте Уважаемые!!! Вот и меня тоже окатило! Решил детство вспомнить. Купил себе А-1Н Ривеловский, масштабом 1:48, стал по сайтам ходить да и призадумался. Вопросов возникло слишком много! Один из них!
    С немецкой педантичностью в инструкции указано, что для основного цвета краски нужно смешать в пропорции 66%+34%. КАК??? Как это сделать? Я еще не красил модели и представить себе не могу сколько надо краски на окрашивание 3/4 площади модели. Сами понимаете, что если смешивать краску на глазок и если её не хватит на окраску всей необходимой площади, то при повторном смешивании на глазок получится другой оттенок, что в последствии испортит весь вид. Краску купил той же фирмы - баночка 14 мл стоит 3$, деньги не малые! Сколько мл краски необходимо на окрашивание основным цветом кисточкой?

     Заранее всем благодарен! 
                                              С уважением!  R&R

----------


## Д.Срибный

> С немецкой педантичностью в инструкции указано, что для основного цвета краски нужно смешать в пропорции 66%+34%. КАК??? Как это сделать?


Ну, сколько краски уходит на покраску кисточкой сказать трудно - зависит от многих факторов :-)
Но, чтобы облегчить Вам жизнь, могу дать один простой совет как проще смещивать краску. Используйте одноразовые платиковые шприцы, которые можно купить в любой аптеке. Разумеется, без иглы. Набираете нужное количество краски, пользуясь делениями на шприце, и осторожно выпускаете ее в баночку для смешивания. После промываете шприц растворителем. Очень просто и удобно.

----------


## Kasatka

шприц - дело хорошее конечно, но краски много уходит в "унитаз".

я использую зубочистки. Обмакаю ее в нужного цвета краске и затем капаю на "палитру". 66% и 34% - 2 капли одного цвета, одна капля другого. Или 4 одного, 2 другого и тп..=)

----------


## Д.Срибный

если модель большая, запаришься капать :-)
а в чем проблема со шприцем? если использовать маленький, инсулиновый, то никаких проблем с отходами.

----------


## Sorm

Вообще конечно вопросов таких много.
Начал я таки собирать модель и их прибавилось.
У меня вот какая идея появилаь, может сделать какую нить ветку, и назвать ее типа вопросы "чайников"?
И будем туда писать. А гуру, если найдут время, ответят  :D 
А то если честно иногда спрашивать даже стыдно   :Wink:

----------


## Д.Срибный

1. Вы можете сделать и новую ветку, если хотите, но, по-моему, и эта ветка хороша для общих вопросов :-)
2. Уже говорилось, что не надо стесняться задавать вопросы. Для этого форум и предназначен.

----------


## Ruslan

> ...не надо стесняться задавать вопросы. Для этого форум и предназначен.


Ну если так, то меня давно интересует вопрос: какое отношение к авиации имет стендовый моделизм? Ведь создавать модель танка и самолета это близко - это моделизм. А вот разница между танкистом и авиатором - огромна.
Часто ли летчик и моделист это одно и тоже? а если есть такие комбинации то что первично? человек из моделизма пришел в авиацию или будучи летчиком занялся моделированием?

Прошу простить, если кого-нибудь оскорбил в лучших чувствах.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Ну если так, то меня давно интересует вопрос: какое отношение к авиации имет стендовый моделизм? Ведь создавать модель танка и самолета это близко - это моделизм. А вот разница между танкистом и авиатором - огромна.
> Часто ли летчик и моделист это одно и тоже? а если есть такие комбинации то что первично? человек из моделизма пришел в авиацию или будучи летчиком занялся моделированием?


Честно говоря, не понял вопроса :-) Какие тут могут быть правила? Я вот, например, вообще не авиатор, в том смысле, что в авиации никогда не служил. Но с детства люблю самолеты и с большим уважением отношусь к авиаторам. Поэтому, наверное, с детства делаю модели самолетов. Но иногда не гнушаюсь и моделями танков :-)
Короче, у каждого это по-своему.

----------


## R&R

> Сообщение от Д.Срибный
> 
>  ...не надо стесняться задавать вопросы. Для этого форум и предназначен.
> 
> 
> Ну если так, то меня давно интересует вопрос: какое отношение к авиации имет стендовый моделизм? Ведь создавать модель танка и самолета это близко - это моделизм. А вот разница между танкистом и авиатором - огромна.
> Часто ли летчик и моделист это одно и тоже? а если есть такие комбинации то что первично? человек из моделизма пришел в авиацию или будучи летчиком занялся моделированием?
> 
> Прошу простить, если кого-нибудь оскорбил в лучших чувствах.


    Никаких обид! Наверное каждый мальчишка мечтал быть летчиком в детстве, по крайней мере я - да! Первая моя книжка по авиации называлась "Взлет разрешаю", очеь старая, начала 60-х годов. Там описывались основы пилотажа на примере самолета Як-18. В детстве собирал пластиковые модели самолетов, которые потом хранились у меня очень долгое время. Было пару моделей танков: ИС-152 и Т-34. Но вот почему-то к самолетам душа лежала больше. Посещал кружок авиамоделистов, но дальше кордовой модели не дошел - вырос :) . Летчиком я не стал и не пытался - здоровье не позволяло вистибулярный аппарат! Прошло много лет. В один прекрасный день товарищь мне показал компьютерную игрушку "ИЛ-2" и "все пропапло"! Я купил себе комп и теперь игра для меня стала частью жизни. Решил пойти дальше, чтобы крыша совсем не поехала от компа и вспомнить детство! Только вот что я понял - уровень простой обычной сборки модели из коробки не для меня - хочу извращаться :) . Да и забылось многое и структура жизни новой страны не позволяет сразу влиться  в это дело! Поэтому... 
    Вопрос!!! Мжноли в моделировании использовать ацетон? И в качестве чего - растворитель, очистка и может быть еще что-нибудь? А если нет, то какие растворители используются - название, фирма? 
    Купил сегодня шпаклевку Тамиевскую и удивился! Расфасована в тюбик и нет закрепителя. Я раньше по своей наивности представлял, что шпаклевка состоит из двух компонентов: Наполнителя и закрепителя! Или я лоханулся?  :)

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Вопрос!!! Мжноли в моделировании использовать ацетон? И в качестве чего - растворитель, очистка и может быть еще что-нибудь? А если нет, то какие растворители используются - название, фирма? 
>     Купил сегодня шпаклевку Тамиевскую и удивился! Расфасована в тюбик и нет закрепителя. Я раньше по своей наивности представлял, что шпаклевка состоит из двух компонентов: Наполнителя и закрепителя! Или я лоханулся?  :)


Как растворитель ацетон слишком летуч и токсичен. Для алкидных эмалей лучше использовать скипидар или уайт-спирт. Говорят, тикурилловский очень неплох. Для акриловых красок лучше всего изопропиловый спирт, но на худой конец и водка сойдет.

Шпаклевка бывает разной. Однокомпонентной, но и двухкомпонентной тоже. Обычно однокомпонентная используется для заделки маленьких щелей, а двухкомпонентная - для больших, поскольку она не дает усадку. Или же как вариант, большие щели можно предварительно заклеить всякими пластиковыми обрезками, а потом доводить поверхность однокомпонентной шпаклевкой. Тамийя, кстати, делает и одно и двухкомпонентную, только двухкомпонентная раза в два дороже.

----------


## Anonymous

Доброго времени суток!

Вопрос у меня следующий: как (и возможно ли) убрать потеки клея с прозрачных деталей модели?

В моем печальном случае это Ка-50 1:48 от Ревелл, и клей от него же. При установке остекления кокпита на место, что называется, дрогнула рука и теперь оно выглядит крайне скверно.

Проэкспериментировал с кипятком (кипяток вроде неплохо смывает циакрин), на оставшемся литнике - литник деформировался, клей не ушел :(

Хотелось бы решить проблему без покупки еще одной модели... Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Nazar

> Доброго времени суток!
> 
> Вопрос у меня следующий: как (и возможно ли) убрать потеки клея с прозрачных деталей модели?
> 
> В моем печальном случае это Ка-50 1:48 от Ревелл, и клей от него же. При установке остекления кокпита на место, что называется, дрогнула рука и теперь оно выглядит крайне скверно.
> 
> Проэкспериментировал с кипятком (кипяток вроде неплохо смывает циакрин), на оставшемся литнике - литник деформировался, клей не ушел :(
> 
> Хотелось бы решить проблему без покупки еще одной модели... Заранее спасибо.


Приветствую,снимаете фонарь,затем мелкой наждачной бумагой зашкуриваете место куда капнул клей,это место станет белое и совсем непрозрачное,потом берете еще более мелкую наждачку и убираете все микроцарапины,которые останутся от предидущего процесса,потом берете суконную тряпочку и ...зубную пасту и тщательно наводите порядок,периодически промывая фонарь водой
В идеале,по окончании процесса,фонарь стоит искупать в Футуре,но возможно подойдет и Глянзер
Удачи и впредь старайтесь быть аккуратней,особенно с фонарями

----------


## Anonymous

> Сообщение от =Hawk=
> 
> Доброго времени суток!
> 
> Вопрос у меня следующий: как (и возможно ли) убрать потеки клея с прозрачных деталей модели?
> 
> В моем печальном случае это Ка-50 1:48 от Ревелл, и клей от него же. При установке остекления кокпита на место, что называется, дрогнула рука и теперь оно выглядит крайне скверно.
> 
> Проэкспериментировал с кипятком (кипяток вроде неплохо смывает циакрин), на оставшемся литнике - литник деформировался, клей не ушел :(
> ...


Хм... это не шутка? Наждак ведь заматует "стекло".

ЗЫ Футура и Глянзер - это что?

----------


## Nazar

> Хм... это не шутка? Наждак ведь заматует "стекло".
> 
> ЗЫ Футура и Глянзер - это что?


нет ,я приколоться решил
Естественно "заматует",а потом вы будете его долго и нудно полировать
Футура и Глянзер это жидкости для полировки паркета,а вообще учитесь пользоваться поиском,там все есть

----------


## An-Z

2=Hawk=: а чтоб себя обезопасить от подобных косяков, клейте фонари клеем который не реагирует с пластиком, их много фсяких "клир фиксов", попробуйте..

----------


## Anonymous

Reb


> Сообщение от =Hawk=
> 
> Хм... это не шутка? Наждак ведь заматует "стекло".
> 
> ЗЫ Футура и Глянзер - это что?
> 
> 
> нет ,я приколоться решил
> Естественно "заматует",а потом вы будете его долго и нудно полировать
> Футура и Глянзер это жидкости для полировки паркета,а вообще учитесь пользоваться поиском,там все есть


Ребят, а ведь я на полном серьезе спрашивал.

Как вы думаете, стал бы спрашивать если бы НАШЕЛ что-то в поиске? Или вообще в сети? 

Довольно кстати странно тыкать в поиск в форуме, в котором в среднем по полстраницы тем на раздел. 

Моделирование тема для меня новая, ресурсов по нему не так много, очень был рад что нашел ваш. Показалось, что контингент на форуме серьезный и вменяемый. Я ошибся?

----------


## Nazar

> Ребят, а ведь я на полном серьезе спрашивал.


Так Вам на полном серьезе и ответили




> Как вы думаете, стал бы спрашивать если бы НАШЕЛ что-то в поиске? Или вообще в сети?


Да есть там все,просто надо набраться терпения и искать,именно так все и добывают полезную информацию




> Довольно кстати странно тыкать в поиск в форуме, в котором в среднем по полстраницы тем на раздел.


А я и не имел ввиду поиск на сайте,я имел общий поиск по инету,как совет-пользуйтесь Google очень хорошая поисковая система




> Моделирование тема для меня новая, ресурсов по нему не так много, очень был рад что нашел ваш. Показалось, что контингент на форуме серьезный и вменяемый. Я ошибся?


Рад что прибыл еще один человек в наши стройные ряды,ресурсов по моделированию достаточно,как отечественных так и зарубежных
Отечественные
http://scalemodels.ru/modules/news/?1125405616
http://www.rumodelism.com/
http://vif2ne.ru/smf
http://www.airforce.ru/
http://vif2ne.ru/nvi/forum/0/0.htm
http://www.dishmodels.ru/

Иностранные
http://www.hyperscale.com/what's.htm
http://www.aircraftresourcecenter.com/
http://www.carrierbuilders.net/
http://gustav.x-y.net/htmbox/guest.html
http://modelingmadness.com/index.htm
А вот по поводу людей Вы не ошиблись,хотя везде контингент бывает разный

----------


## Kasatka

Приветствую!

Наждак наждаку рознь.

начинаешь с такого, который царапину сотрет. Затем постепенно увеличивая грейд наждачки (большие числа.. 1000.. 2000...4000..8000).. место царапины зачищаешь. Должно получиться слегка мутное. Затем с полиролем для пластика или зубной пастой куском "майки" полируешь. И уже потом глянцевым лаком типа Футуры или Тамия Х-21.

В качестве замены "наждачки" я бы порекомендовал использовать пилочки для заточки и полировки ногтей. Супер весчь!

Почитать на английском можно тут

http://www.aircraftresourcecenter.co...ies/tnt037.htm

П.С. Володя, жди на днях посылку.

----------


## Anonymous

Спасибо, супер-ссылка!

----------

